# Law changes about foreign cars



## JJT (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi everybody,
I have a question regarding selling foreign registered car in Portugal;
At the end of last year there was talk about changing the laws on imported cars,
EU deadline of 1 month and all that.
Did it happen?
Cheers,
jakab


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

The Portuguese declined to comply......


----------



## JJT (Mar 7, 2020)

That is bad news for me..I wonder if in Spain is any easier to sell a foreign car?
I don't want to post the same question on their forum too if somebody here knows the answer(?)
--
jakab


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Basically your problem is people will not be willing to pay money for something that could open a "whole world of pain" for themselves. Your only real chance is if you can find a buyer who is from the country where the vehicle is registered and all the paperwork is in order to let them use it for a while, ie possibly drive it back "home", they have a chance of putting the vehicle in their name - becoming the new the registered owner. No Portuguese or Spanish resident is permitted to drive a foreign registered vehicle in their home country. If there are more people from the car's registered country in Spain then the possibility of selling it is higher but still, generally, not worth the wasted effort. Good luck


----------



## JJT (Mar 7, 2020)

Now I understand what's going on, thanks for the clarification.
I drove from Germany to Portugal and I am not looking forward
to the drive back, in France the road tolls costed more than the gas I put in the car..
Cheers,
jakab


----------

